# Video von Kamera auf PC, aber ohne Ton :-(



## Nina28 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche vergeblich einen kurzen Film von meiner Videokamera Sony DCR-TRV255E auf meinen PC zu speichern.
Leider kann ich den Film auf dem PC nur ohne Ton abspielen.
Ich bin am Verzweifeln, da ich diesen Film dringend bis Samstag benötige.
Ich habe es mit dem USB-Kabel versucht, aber das hat nichts gebracht.
Dann ist hier noch ein Kabel dabei, den ich an der Cam an so einem gelben Stecker anschließe. Das andere Ende hat drei Kabel, ein weißes, gelbes und rotes. Ich habe diese an die entsprechenden Stellen am PC eingesteckt. Aber über diesen Kabel kann ich irgendwie gar nichts auf den PC speichern.

Es geht nur mit dem USB-Kabel. Aber warum kommt der Ton nicht mit? Brauche dringend Hilfe! Biiitte!

Danke.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



Nina28 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin am Verzweifeln, da ich diesen Film dringend bis Samstag benötige.


Welchen Samstag meinst Du? *auf die Uhr gucke und auf den Kalender zeige* 

1. Kannst Du den Film auf der Kamera mit Ton abspielen?
2. Welches Betriebssystem?
3. Mit welchem Player schaust Du Dir den Film auf dem PC an?

Wenn Du die 1. Frage mit "ja" beantworten kannst, dann liegt das Problem wahrscheinlich eher bei einem fehlenden Audio-Codec auf dem PC, als an der Übertragung.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Nina28 (30. Januar 2010)

Auf der Kamera selbst habe ich einen Ton. Nur wenn ich es auf den PC kopieren will, habe ich keinen Ton.
Ich nutze Windows XP.
Ich schaue mit dem Windows Media Player, habe aber jetzt den Film in Windows Movie Maker importiert.
Mit Samstag meine ich heute. Ich erstelle eine DVD für meine Schwester zum Geburtstag und muss noch eine kurze Aufnahme hinzufügen.
Ich habe nur bis nachmittags Zeit, bisher bekomme ich es nicht hin. :-(


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2010)

Nina28 hat gesagt.:


> Auf der Kamera selbst habe ich einen Ton.


Gut..... hätte ja auch sein können dass die Aufnahme ohne Ton gemacht wurde. 



Nina28 hat gesagt.:


> Ich schaue mit dem Windows Media Player, habe aber jetzt den Film in Windows Movie Maker importiert.


Da könnte schon das Problem liegen.
Beide Programme haben keine eigenen Codec's, sondern nutzen die die auf dem System installiert sind.
Lade dir mal "GSpot" (Freeware) runter und öffne dort die Datei.
Im Kasten "Audio" wird der in der Aufnahme verwendete Codec angezeigt und gleichzeitig wird Dir auch "Codec(s) Installed" oder "Codec(s)  are NOT Installed" angezeigt.
Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann musst Du den genannten Codec nachinstallieren oder die Aufnahme in ein geeignetes Format für den Movie Maker konvertieren.
Der VLC media player (Freeware) z.B. hat div. Codec's bereits integriert und hat auch eine Konvertierungsfunktion.



Nina28 hat gesagt.:


> Mit Samstag meine ich heute. Ich erstelle eine DVD für meine Schwester zum Geburtstag und muss noch eine kurze Aufnahme hinzufügen.
> Ich habe nur bis nachmittags Zeit, bisher bekomme ich es nicht hin. :-(


Könnte knapp werden..... mir fallen nämlich so langsam die Augen zu.


----------



## Nina28 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte dich knutschen. Danke jetzt geht es. Ich habe mir die Software runtergeladen, die du genannt hast.
Endlich, puh.

Aber ich hätte da noch eine Frage. Ich habe eine kleine Aufnahme von einer Digicam.
Sie ist als avi.Datei gespeichert und leider um 90 Grad verdreht, da die Cam Hochkant gehalten wurde.

Kann man einen Film auch irgendwie um 90 Grad drehen lassen? Eine avi.Datei lässt sich nicht mit dem Movie Maker bearbeiten. Wie wandele ich es in eine passende Datei um? Wäre nett, wenn du mir da auch helfen könntest. Diese Aufnahme ist zwar nicht so wichtig, bin erst jetzt auf die Idee gekomme, es auch mit auf die DVD zu packen. Aber wäre schön, wenn es doch gehen würde.

Danke ;-)


## EDIT ##

Oh, konnte plötzlich doch die avi-Datei in den Movie Maker importieren. In der Nacht habe ich es nicht geschafft. Naja jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, ob man sowas auch um 90 Grad drehen kann.


----------



## Nina28 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich drehe durch.

Ich dachte ich hätte den Film fertig. Aber die Filmausschnitte die ich zum Storyboard gezogen haben, sind alle ohne Ton :-(
Wenn ich den Film in das Programm importiere, ist der Ton da. Aber sobald ich es aufs Storyboard ziehe, ist der Film wieder ohne Ton.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2010)

Also den Film um 90° drehen macht nicht viel Sinn..... es sei denn Du wills beim gucken auf der Seite liegen. 
Entweder musst Du ihn also in die Breite ziehen oder Du verpasst ihm links und rechts einen fetten Balken.
*.avi ist nicht *.avi..... ein *.avi ist ein unkomprimierter Film, oft werden aber auch mit z.B. DivX, Xvid etc. komprimierte Filme einfach als *.avi benannt.
Laut Microsoft kommt der Movie Maker aber nur mit folgenden Dateiformaten klar:





> Videodateien: ASF, AVI, DVR-MS, M1V, MP2, MP2V, MPE, MPEG, MPG, MPV2, WM und WMV
> Audiodateien: AIF, AIFC, AIFF, ASF, AU, MP2, MP3, MPA, SND, WAV und WMA
> Bilddateien: BMP, DIB, EMF, GIF, JFIF, JPE, JPEG, JPG, PNG, TIF, TIFF und WMF


Es können zwar auch andere Dateiformate importiert werden, allerdings können aus diesen kein Film erstellt werden. *wie sinnvoll* 

Ich kenne den Movie Maker zwar nicht, aber ich vermute dass die Datei noch immer nicht im richtigen Dateiformat vorliegt (siehe oben).
Mit AVI (unkomprimiert) und WAV (unkomprimiert) kommt eigentlich jedes Programm klar.


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2010)

1. USB ist dafür der falsche Port! 
2. Entweder Firewire (dann digital in den Rechner) 
oder
3. Der gelbe Multianschluss (Video und 2xAudio), aber analog, muss in ein digitales Signal gewandelt werden.

mfg chmee


----------

